# more pooooowwwddeeeerr... 3/26/2011



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

the playpen


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome... looks ridiculous


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Now we just gotta let the legs rest a little to head up Monday night :laugh: Such a sick day well except my last runs in days but we wont talk about that haha


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

fuckin a man! been hiking to tons of great runs along the park city ridgeline. . snows been super stable lately. some great hiking days the last week or so. best of the year for sure. loving it!


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice ! Great shots.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

all that powder... really nice!


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome pics and vid. So jealous of all that powder!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

ptapia said:


> Awesome pics and vid. So jealous of all that powder!


Utah has been going crazy the last couple of weeks. Luckily for me I am going on Thursday!! looks like another storm should be rolling in and hoping for freshies on Friday and Sat.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> Utah has been going crazy the last couple of weeks. Luckily for me I am going on Thursday!! looks like another storm should be rolling in and hoping for freshies on Friday and Sat.


NM has had a pretty crappy season. I braved the dirt/slush/wind yesterday. Gonna close out the season in CO next weekend. Maybe I can finish with some powder runs!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

snowpack has been bomber this winter

more powder today

71


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeri those last two photos of you are SICK! Where did you guys tour at yesterday?


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

amazing pictures!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Jeri those last two photos of you are SICK! Where did you guys tour at yesterday?


west bowl in silver fork and some of the chutes in viewers right in upper days...

tour sat?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

how is it looking out there? Is this weekend storm going to be as good as it seems? Arriving to SLC Thursday night, staying in Park City but probably riding two days in the canyons, hopefully at the Bird and Brighton.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

looks like it should be a decent storm, at least a foot and if it stalls out even more...

they only predicted 4-8" last sunday and we ended up getting 21" total


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> looks like it should be a decent storm, at least a foot and if it stalls out even more...
> 
> they only predicted 4-8" last sunday and we ended up getting 21" total


so stoked to be out there with the prospect of fresh snow. A great way to close out the season.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeri of course tour Saturday. I am thinking kind of earlier meeting up like 7 or is that too early? I got some crap to do in the afternoon but I'm down for getting out and stretching the legs. Cardiac ridge or possibly Wolverine Cirque pending conditions?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

wolverine cirque is the tits


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

wow good stuff my man... very awesome


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

the one day all year that I have to work in the morning and I'm staring out my office window at a foot and a half of fresh light powder. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my head's going to explode!!! can't take it


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

it was fucking deep today, thigh to waist deep, but it was heavy by Utahs standards...still, supposed to dump tonight and tomorrow


----------

